# ? Ovulating early on clomid? Anyone else had this happen?



## cybermum81

Title says it all! I normally have a 27/28 day cycle. I'm on my 3rd round of clomid 50mg CD 2-6. Since starting clomid my cycles have been 25/26 days long. My periods are now heavy and last 3/4 which isn't normal for me, I bleed for 7 days without clomid! 
This cycle I got ewcm cd 9,10,11 with pink/brown tinge to it on CD 10 and 11 along with left sided pain.
I don't use opk's anymore ( stressing me out too much) ive just started temping and checking cp instead so today is cd 11 for me, I guess I will see what my temps do over the next few days. It might make more sense then! 
Could I have already ovulated? It seems early... I just don't know


----------



## FallynAngel79

Im on clomid also and I had more left side pain this month. Its only my first cycle of clomid 150mg days 5-9. I already ovulate on my own and its always on CD11. My DR told me that clomid usually has you ovulating 2 days after your last dose. You should be charting your BBT to see when you ovulating. Why arent you atleast charting your temp. Your doctor should have told you to do that. Not that Im a DR lol but yes....I ovulated early and I think I ovulated more then once!! Good Luck and lots of Baby :dust: to you! Ive been pregnant 2 times and DR had to terminate due to being on a ton of class x meds. but now Im having trouble conceiving!! Its frusterating but I think once you just dont do anything but do the dead it will happen. Atleast thats what Im thinking for me. Im on CD30 and I usually only have a 27 day cycle...Im so confused! :wacko:


----------



## cybermum81

I am temping. I haven't seen a spike yet, CD 12 today so maybe my temp will spike tomorrow which would fit with all the other symptoms and give then some confirmation that I have ovulated early.


----------



## arizonagal

I actually ovulated 2 days later on clomid...so I know it can move it around. I do the OPKs every day starting CD 10 because I wanted to be sure!


----------



## Kimiw

I have the opposite problem, I O really late. My second cycle of Clomid I didn't O until CD 22 and my first I O'd on CD 19. I got pregnant on my second cycle but had a m/c :( I wonder if late O had anything to do with it...I wish I would O early, and I use OPK's cuz I want to know for sure! OH, and a tip, try preseed and softcups, I got my bfp by using those with Clomid ;)


----------



## PinkPeony

Cybermom - your chart looks really good! GL!! :dust:


----------

